# Beginner who needs advice



## mcguigan (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone that can lend a hand in opinion to a beginner. I've never taken any drugs, smoked cigarettes, or ever taken any form of pre workout or protein supplements for gym in my life (don't even drink coffee). I have trained MMA for a long time and work a very hard laboured job in construction, and do go gym irregularly so do have a good muscle base. However i came across anavar and it looks appealing. I'm uneducated on all the chemistry and biology most users are familiar with in this forum so i just need a more educated opinion.

I find it difficult to balance my hard day job, train MMA and lift (i only lift light for reps more than weight, i'm not anal about my physique just like to look fit). I've heard anavar boosts energy, retains water retention and is good for mood. 
I am exhausted after a days work and find it hard to even make it gym most days or train, and that's all i want to do so I don't get complacent. Is anavar worth it? I've researched pros and cons so i'm familiar with what's expected during the cycle and will do pct if necessary. (I will only do solo cycle not into stacking) Thank you


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

Well it'll still shut down your natural test, and hardly anyone on here would recommend an oral only cycle for that reason. Of course you can PCT after but are the results really going to be worth it? Taking into account the costs aswell. It's a pretty mild steroid, so yeah "safer" in that it's less liver toxic than others, doesn't aromatise etc but also mild in results. And if you're not really training (And eating) to your full potential, you're not gona get the most out of it.

Il be honest, sounds like you need to make some lifestyle changes as they seem to be your issue in regards to energy and balancing things. No amount of AAS is going to change that. I'd probably get a blood test and see where you're at. Check full blood count. Iron. Test. You might be lacking in something that you can improve with supplements or dietary changes.


----------



## mcguigan (Oct 19, 2020)

Pez189 said:


> Well it'll still shut down your natural test, and hardly anyone on here would recommend an oral only cycle for that reason. Of course you can PCT after but are the results really going to be worth it? Taking into account the costs aswell. It's a pretty mild steroid, so yeah "safer" in that it's less liver toxic than others, doesn't aromatise etc but also mild in results. And if you're not really training (And eating) to your full potential, you're not gona get the most out of it.
> 
> Il be honest, sounds like you need to make some lifestyle changes as they seem to be your issue in regards to energy and balancing things. No amount of AAS is going to change that. I'd probably get a blood test and see where you're at. Check full blood count. Iron. Test. You might be lacking in something that you can improve with supplements or dietary changes.


 thanks for the feedback buddy. Like i said i live a pretty healthy lifestyle, rarely drink alcohol, no drugs, cigarettes and trained in combat sports for many years. The only exhaustion i feel is from my long hours and hard labour work which is normal. I was wondering if running the cycle would energise me while at work and keep me energised after for training (eg 25mg start of day 25 later on etc) so i can train to my full potential (6 days a week). I've come to read people mainly use var for the end of their cycle to harden muscles etc, where as i was looking for a long term, sustainable method to keep me in shape. Money also isn't a problem id rather pay for quality and safety over anything else, but if you don't believe it's worth it i'll reconsider. Thank you for your time


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

mcguigan said:


> thanks for the feedback buddy. Like i said i live a pretty healthy lifestyle, rarely drink alcohol, no drugs, cigarettes and trained in combat sports for many years. The only exhaustion i feel is from my long hours and hard labour work which is normal. I was wondering if running the cycle would energise me while at work and keep me energised after for training (eg 25mg start of day 25 later on etc) so i can train to my full potential (6 days a week). I've come to read people mainly use var for the end of their cycle to harden muscles etc, where as i was looking for a long term, sustainable method to keep me in shape. Money also isn't a problem id rather pay for quality and safety over anything else, but if you don't believe it's worth it i'll reconsider. Thank you for your time


 I may be wrong but I don't think var will Give you that energy. And No oral steroid will be a long term solution mate, because of the liver toxicity. Honestly injectables, like test are safer as a long term solution Hence TRT, but it's a commitment. Otherwise you're looking at a cycle and PCT but With oral only, you're always going to be shut down.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

mcguigan said:


> Anyone that can lend a hand in opinion to a beginner. I've never taken any drugs, smoked cigarettes, or ever taken any form of pre workout or protein supplements for gym in my life (don't even drink coffee). I have trained MMA for a long time and work a very hard laboured job in construction, and do go gym irregularly so do have a good muscle base. However i came across anavar and it looks appealing. I'm uneducated on all the chemistry and biology most users are familiar with in this forum so i just need a more educated opinion.
> 
> I find it difficult to balance my hard day job, train MMA and lift (i only lift light for reps more than weight, i'm not anal about my physique just like to look fit). I've heard anavar boosts energy, retains water retention and is good for mood.
> I am exhausted after a days work and find it hard to even make it gym most days or train, and that's all i want to do so I don't get complacent. Is anavar worth it? I've researched pros and cons so i'm familiar with what's expected during the cycle and will do pct if necessary. (I will only do solo cycle not into stacking) Thank you


 How many calories are you eating in a day mate. Sounds like you need to eat alot more, if your job is hard going and ontop training you will need to eat a decent amount of calories. Id try upping your food before taking drugs mate.


----------

